# Nikon FM 2568012



## D Alston (Sep 24, 2020)

Ok....up front sorry...was looking for the right forum/anywhere to help me ID the model of this film camera and what to do with it.  I had it when I was way younger and had more hair....now too old to remember and trying to decide what to do with it and all the accessories.  Thanks


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 24, 2020)

As it is written ... Nikon FM.
Nikon FM - Introduction
What to do ... well it takes pictures on film ... depends on if you want to take that up again.


----------



## pendennis (Sep 25, 2020)

It's a great manual focus camera; sturdy, simple to use.  The Tamron looks like a 500mm f/8 mirror, and they're fun to use.

Try some newer print film, and have your developer scan the negatives.  You get JPEG files and you can have them printed at a lot of places.  The JPEG files can make a great slide show on your PC.  I'd replace the battery, load some film, and go at it.

I have the FM2 and the FM2n, along with a host of Nikon/Nikkormat cameras.  A lot of fun.


----------



## D Alston (Sep 25, 2020)

Thanks for the response.....aahhh...of course.  "FM"  Makes sense.  the # is the serial #. 
Yes the Tamron SP says 1:8 500mm.  Tele Macro.  was fun in the day.
any thoughts of value of the package?.....not sure I see myself going back to film.


----------

